# bias voltage (electrómetro)



## marcisar68

Estoy traduciendo las epecificaciones de un electrómetro y no puedo encontrar el término "Bias voltage". Creo que es Voltaje de polarización , pero necesito alguien que me confirme esto.

Muchas Gracias!!!


----------



## eolion

marcisar68 said:


> Estoy traduciendo las epecificaciones de un electrómetro y no puedo encontrar el término "Bias voltage". Creo que es Voltaje de polarización , pero necesito alguien que me confirme esto.
> 
> Muchas Gracias!!!


 
Por favor, si no habes ya una resolucion, mire aqui. 
Pero creo que sea màs exacta una traducion como :
"*estabilizador de ténsion*"
Ola.


----------



## jjsanchez83

Bias voltage se refiere a voltage de polarizacion, Current Bias es la corriente de polarización


----------



## lpfr

"Bias voltage" puede ser "voltaje de polarización". 

Pero no veo bien lo que viene a hacer en un electrómetro. Necesito más informaciones para estar seguro. Las líneas precedentes y el valor del "bias voltage".
  En un electrómetro veo muy bien lo que es la impedancia de entrada,  la corriente de polarización y la tensión de error (offset voltage).
  Pero "voltaje de polarización"...?


----------



## educhip

Es el voltaje que se le aplica para que funcione, es lo mismo que cuando polarizas un transistor, cuando lo tienes inactivo no hay tensión, pero para activarlo necesitas aplicarle una ddp en sus extremos, ésto sería el "bias voltage", similar al "bias current" cuando se habla de corriente que atraviesa un dispositivo para que funcione.
En un electrómetro imagino que será la tensión a la que se deben someter los extremos del medidor para que pueda dar una lectura, por lo que yo no lo definiría como una voltaje de polarización estrictamente hablando, si no más incluso un voltaje de operación.


----------



## lpfr

educhip said:


> Es el voltaje que se le aplica para que funcione, es lo mismo que cuando polarizas un transistor,



 Hola.
  Perdona, pero yo he utilizado electrómetros.
  Y aparte la tensión de alimentación los 120 o 230 VAC de la red, no necesitan ninguna tensión de polarización.
  No tiene nada que ver con la polarización de un transistor (y he calculado y soldado muchos transistores).

  Sigo sin ver de qué se trata.


----------



## educhip

Pues mira a ver que puede ser, es que normalmente en un diodo por ejemplo, el bias voltaje es el voltaje que se le mete al diodo para que funcione, es como el voltaje externo aplicado, que es diferente de los voltajes de ruptura y demás, cuando se dice bias se suele hacer referencia a un voltaje externo que se le aplica, o algun voltaje de referencia.


----------



## lpfr

Re.
  Sé lo que es un diodo y como funciona. Y no necesita ningún voltaje de polarización.
  Y también sé lo que significa "bias voltage" y "voltaje de polarización".
  Y cuando digo que un electrómetro no necesita ningún voltaje de polarización, sé de lo que hablo.
  A+


----------



## educhip

Yo no estoy diciendo que no sepas de lo que hablas, lo unico que he dicho es que en un diodo se usa un voltaje de operación para pqeuaña señal por ejemplo, entorno al cual se hace variar el voltaje a pequeña señal, pero bueno eso no es lo que estamos hablando. Yo te lo decía porque en diodos tambien se habla de "bias voltaje" y es el voltaje que se aplica al diodo para que conduza, y yo había relacionado tu idea con eso.


----------



## Mastoc

Coincido con Educhip, en cualquier instrumento de medición se puede aplicar una cierta polarización por diferentes motivos, para llevar la medición a una zona de mayor sensibilidad, para realizar comparaciones con otras variables, para medir valores negativos, etc.


----------



## YERO

El electrómetro es un aparato que se utiliza para determinar el tipo y cantidad de carga en dispositivos que en general almacenan "pequeñas" cantidades de carga eléctrica. El modelo sencillo del electrómetro es el de un medidor de diferencias de potencial eléctrico VE y un capacitor de capacitancia conocida CE, Los electrómetros, al igual que los electroscopios, han caído en desuso debido al desarrollo de instrumentos electrónicos de precisión.
 
Sin que "ipfr" haya dado más contexto, trato de entender que el "bias voltage" a que se refiere la expresión es el equivalente en español a "voltaje de polarización o alimentación" no dentro del instrumento si no aquel rango de voltaje de alimentación o polarización de corriente continua que el instrumento estaría en capacidad de medir en dispositivos que almacenan energía eléctrica como capacitors baterías, acumuladores,etc.
 
YERO


----------

